# Marlin Attack....Must Read (on TV)



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

Here are the still pictures that we have of the 600 pound Black Marlin

that Stephen caught on Thursday, July 7th. What you don't see is what

happened during the fight, which we have on video tape of this Marlin

attacking the boat and striking Stephen in the head causing four

fractures to his left cheek and the force split the back of his throat

open. We were 30 miles offshore when this happened and it took over 2

hours to get back in and Tropic Star had a plane standing by to take us

to Panama City to the Hospital. He was in a lot of pain and bleeding

quite a bit but we got him there as fast as we could and into x-rays.

They kept him overnight and we left for home Friday morning and took him

directly to our hospital where they checked him out and send us over to

Atlanta Plastic Surgery. The surgeon examined Stephen and felt that

right now we should wait for a week and bring him back after the

swelling goes down but feels that him may not require any surgury on

this injury. If you check picture 481, this jump was probably 30-40

yards away from the boat and the fish turned to the left during the

jump. The next 1 to 1 1/2 seconds it launched itself directly at me

sitting on the starboard edge of the boat and then turned slightly to

port, hitting its' chest (if it had one) directly in the middle of the

back edge, bounced up and moved it's head left to right and struck

Stephen on his face with its' bill, knocking him out of the chair.

We have the entire thing on video tape which I plan on sending to

everyone, at least the last several seconds so you can all see how much

in control we were and how quickly that changed.

Bob

This is a good friend and customer of Ken's (warehouse jam proprietor)


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW,love to see that viedo!! Did you guys land it?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Wow! hate to hear about the injury. Cool pics though! One heck of a fish.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

panamajack99 said:


> WOW,love to see that viedo!!


Me too ! ! !


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Wow what a story, hope the guy ends up OK.

I would like to see that video when you get it ready to send.

Thanks
FN


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll post the video as soon as I get it.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Holy chit


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Tag


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

B2 said:


> Tag


LOL, now thats what I call bringing one in green....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Rabies.....She lost her fear of man...h:. Do you suppose she's had a hook in her before and promised herself, "....NEXT TIME I'M GONNA KICK SOMEBODY'S BOOTY!!" CF?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

WOW,, cool pics


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Beter not let the wife see this*

I am going to Cabo late this week.


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

*Update from Bob and Stephen*

FOX News Network has been in touch with us yesterday and picked up the

video tape that Allison had made of the 600 pound Black Marlin attacking

our boat in Panama and injuring Stephen in the process. They have

streamed this video to their offices in NYC and have called to arrange

to pick Stephen and I up this afternoon for a live interview.

I have been told that this will be shown live on the FOX News Network,

which is a competing station to CNN, at 2:40 PM today.

Bob


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

I think that's gonna be Eastern time


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow, that would be worthy of writing a story. Maybe we should get together and I will write it hehehe..


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That's going to be great! CF?


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

We have Fox News Channel as part of our Direct TV. Here's hoping the "skies in the south" are clear so we can catch it today. This is one of the most astounding fish stories I have ever seen.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

The friend of mine I just visited in CR is now in Panama and they had their 50'r about 75 yards away from the incident and saw it happen. He said the guy was pretty young that got air evacuated. He said the fishing is hot right now with 2-3 marlin per day of mixed species, they are there for the blacks mainly though.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*Did I miss it already?*

Wanted to check out the story on TV.


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

The fish are starting to fight back - our sport has kicked up to a whole new level.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

WOW..hope the guys ok. What do you mean by it split the back of his throat? Cant wait to see the video.



Aunt Joyce said:


> ...hoping the "skies in the south" are clear so we can catch it today.


The #1 and only reason not to get direct. Im still jealous tho cause you have OLN and they have good fishing shows.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> WOW..hope the guys ok. What do you mean by it split the back of his throat? Cant wait to see the video.
> 
> The #1 and only reason not to get direct. Im still jealous tho cause you have OLN and they have good fishing shows.


What no OLN in H-town. We have it here in SA.


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

I didn't get to see it, but, I was told by Ken that they showed it over about 10 times and it was really brutal.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hinezerelli said:


> I didn't get to see it, but, I was told by Ken that they showed it over about 10 times and it was really brutal.


What network CNN,Fox Sports or Fox?


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

Fox News Network


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> The #1 and only reason not to get direct. Im still jealous tho cause you have OLN and they have good fishing shows.


 ...and I love OLN and all the ESPN fishing shows I get to watch. But it sure is a heart breaker when your TV goes to black with a message "searching for signal" because a couple of dirty clouds, in the south of course, gets between the satellite and our dish.

When Dennis was over Cuba we lost our signal on Friday and it didn't come back until late Sunday. But I have to admit that you can't beat the programming Direct TV offers.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Still waiting on the video to be posted up! It's not on the Fox Sports SW site.


----------



## Billy (May 21, 2004)

*It's on-line now....*

Go to http://www.foxnews.com and click on video up top then scroll down to "Only on Fox" and then click on the Marlin. Awesome clip and interview. Glad he wasn't hurt worse.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Man, that sucks! Don't suppose they landed the fish, did they?


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Wow! Man, that sucks! Don't suppose they landed the fish, did they?


Hey you know what they "Mess with the Bull ,you get the horn"


----------



## SteveO (Jun 23, 2005)

Does that qualify as an offical catch?


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Attacked?*

I have never been marlin fishing but do any of you think he was actually "attacked" as stated by his father and Fox news..It seems a little far fetched to me. Pretty crazy video though.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I am no marlin fisherman but I have heard alot of my marlin fishing friends have incidents where the fish charges the boat. One ended up in a salon of a 60' sportfish via the side window and caused more damage than the cost of my house. Many others have had the sides of the boats or transoms thrashed. Few people impailed/gored whatever. Most of the stabbings were done by sailfish though.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Unbelievable*

That is one lucky fella. That fish could have very easilt gored him. Glad everything worked out and he is gonna be ok. I dont think the fish was attacking either, Im sure it was doing the same thing we all would do if we had no hands and had a sharp object stuck in our mouth. Lucky guy and great video. She was right on one thing, he has one heck of a fish tale to tell for the rest of his life.

Zac


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Marlin*

Heard a tale of a guy that was gored on his boat marlin fishing by himself. He died right there on the boat.

Anyone hear of this?


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

I was attacked by a horse mullet once. The thing jumped in the boat and smacked me right in the shin. Lucky for me I was bigger than him. I was then kind enough to forgive the little guy and toss him back into the bay.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

they showed the video on ABC 13 news tonight. WOW! I imagine it would be on their website if you haven't seen it yet.

Troy - I think I read a story of an older man that died last year or the year before up in the northeast. He was solo and I think had hooked a bluefin tuna. I might be wrong on the fish.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Yep Shawn....*

I watched that also.......man to see that big ol fish headed at ya. Thats a 9.5 on the pucker factor scale.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Any of the game fishermen on this board ever been "attacked" by a big game fish?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can anyone give me a clue as to why I can't get the video off of Fox sports to play?? I've got the Flash player as well as Windows Media, Real Player, etc. etc.
Billy


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Wow! Man, that sucks! Don't suppose they landed the fish, did they?


My question too!

What happened to the fish? Did it jump back out of the boat? Did they release it, or did they kill it? In the interviews nobody asked and nothing was said about it. I also didn't see any pictures of it hanging or dead in the boat. - Everyone keeps referring to the 600 pond marlin; I suppose it could be a guesstimate, but maybe they weighed it?

:rybka:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

I would have made darn sure I got to take that sucker home and hang him on my wall. Though that could make for some uneasy sleeping for a while....


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

If anybody else wants to see the video, it is now buried in the fox news website. This should put you on the right page though. Probably not for long. See the bottom of the page, look for the title, "FISH TALE"
http://www.foxnews.com/video2/player05.html?071305/oof_artthief_071305&FNL&Art%20Thief%3F&acc&Only%20on%20FOX&-1&exp


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

I couldn't find it on that link..but I wen't to the fox news website, clicked video, than only on fox and it was at the bottom.
Crazy video!! Thanks.


----------

